# I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!!



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

Anyone else here?


----------



## Gilberto (May 2, 2004)

*Re: I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!! (idrivequattro)*

Very possibly! I just looked in the other section and noticed very little presence from Audi A6 owners.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!! (idrivequattro)*

I do.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!! (idrivequattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idrivequattro* »_I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!!

No, you're not








There was a couple of posts here when this forum was opened at the beginning of April, but since no more has been posted for some time, it seems like there has never been any posts here. At the allroad forum main page, go to the bottom and change the "Show active topics" time frame from 7 days to 30 days and you'll see that there have been posts before this one.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry... I beat you by a year or so. 
I've been posting on Vortex since I bough my ar... 
But what the hey... its a great great car.
You will find most Audi owners and a very active allroad sight is on audiworld. This is not said to take away what Votex/Fourtitude has to offer. There is a big difference. Fourtitude is much more updated with news, but Audiworld has a much older forum. I hang on both.


_Modified by paulsb01 at 10:28 AM 5-3-2004_


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (paulsb01)*

Yup,
Audiworld is where I spend 99% of the time (Dr.quattro), I love the maturity of the allroad forum. I have had to post on the Audi General Forum here for the past year and a half though, since the allroad forum is nearly nothing here. But hey, at least the thread is still alive.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

And I'm paulroad on aw..


----------



## Intgr8VAG (Dec 15, 2000)

I want an Allroad too so here is my post!


----------



## CITTHRU (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: I am the first allroad poster!!!!!!!! (idrivequattro)*

sike


----------

